# Has Anyone Tried Green Health Essential Oils?



## Susie (Oct 23, 2016)

I was on Amazon, and noticed that they had EOs in 16 oz bottles for really reasonable prices.  I have never heard of Green Health, but I looked up their MSDS sheets, and they look right for actual EOs.  I also noticed that they sell the hydrosols, which makes me feel like they may actually make or buy actual EOs.  I am interested in using them in CP soap or liquid soap (in the case of the orange and lemon EOs).


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2016)

I hate it when people "bump" their own threads, but since I posted that when few people were online, I thought just this once I might be guilty.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry no one has responded Susie! I saw the post, but have never used them, so I'm no help.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 25, 2016)

I have not but looking at the reviews, they don't look very promising.   I would try a very small one before ordering anything larger.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2016)

I figured as much, but I was hoping someone could give me good news.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 25, 2016)

I've never heard of them, but out of curiosity I just had a look at the reviews of their peppermint eo and their 'therapeutic grade' eucalyptus eo, and I must say that I'm inclined to agree with Shari- they don't look very promising. Sometimes if the price of something looks too good to be true, it's quite possible that it is too good to be true, especially when it comes to eo's. 


IrishLass


----------



## BubbleBath (Oct 29, 2016)

I've not heard of them either.  Their reviews on Amazon are less than impressive and the fact that the first EO that popped up (Peppermint) was packaged in a plastic bottle was a huge negative for me.  Then I remembered that Camden Grey has sent me 16 oz bottle of essential oils in a plastic bottle, with instructions to transfer to a glass bottle.  

I zoomed in on the label and saw a web address (www.WFMed.com) and looked them up.  The below is on their About page:
_"Since 1996, GreenHealth has been one of  the world's leading distributors of essential oils, aromatherapy  supplies and natural care products. GreenHealth supplies it's own  trademark brand of essential oils, carrier oils and hydrosols. We also  provide natural supplements and vitamins from Now Foods, Nature Made,  Swanson and other major health brands".

_Strangely, the Peppermint EO sold on Amazon has a photo of a Certificate of Analysis, yet the website does not.  The CoA has a best before date of July 2016 and appears to test multiple lots.  

At this time, I would not purchase their oils, but I may continue to investigate.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2016)

Have you checked NDA for their prices. Sweet Orange is $9.17 for 16.6 oz and $16.42 for 33.3 oz. I did not find the Lemon on Amazon, NDA's Lemon (Argentina) is $30.53 for 16.6 oz. 5 fold Lemon is pricey at $105.47 for 16.6 oz. I usually purchase most of my eo's from Liberty Naturals or NDA

Sorry this was not your question, but I agree with the others. Looking at the reviews on Green Health Lavender I would certainly buy a small bottle to start. I have not tried any eo's from Amazon


----------

